# Average price you've paid



## Saden (Nov 20, 2002)

what the average price youve people paid for a 97' 240SX MAF?


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

are you talking about a stock one? I have a stock one I can sell you for cheap.


----------



## Saden (Nov 20, 2002)

Stock is fine yeah, I'm just trying to find the best deal...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i'm assuming it's a ka24de maf.. jw..what do you need it for?


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

I can sell you my old one for $20 if that sounds good to you.


----------



## Saden (Nov 20, 2002)

2.4 is the only engine option there was in 97 if im not mistken, and its a popular upgrade for my 200SX...

if it works, $20 sounds great, hit me up on ICQ or AIM or email, whichever works best for you, thanks.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

Saden said:


> *2.4 is the only engine option there was in 97 if im not mistken, and its a popular upgrade for my 200SX...
> 
> if it works, $20 sounds great, hit me up on ICQ or AIM or email, whichever works best for you, thanks. *


you put a ka24de in a 200sx? why and how? (its late so i might have not understood what u said)


----------



## Saden (Nov 20, 2002)

no no no, ive got the ga16de, but the 240 maf fits my car as well and its better that the stock one on there now...


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

You'll only see real benefits of putting the MAF in there unless you are running a good amount of boost. Check out www.nissanperformancemag.com and lok for Project 1.6T for reasons why. Then again, for $20 you may as well get it taken care of and have it when it comes time for a turbo. =)

By the way, for the best benefit you will need a properly tuned ECU.


----------



## Saden (Nov 20, 2002)

Exactly, ive red all about project 1.6, and thats where i got the idea, but theres no harm in getting it now, because itll work just like mine now, and itsll save me some troble later with mod upgrades


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

no it wont work just like yours... the MAF is super sensitive to vaccum of an engine its programmed for.. for example a KA24 sucks up... .985cfm of air.. the ga sucks up .456 cfm (not acutal numbers) so if you put the KA maf in, it will freak out, because it isnt sucking in the correct air. hence why you need the ecu programming, and you cannot run your car without it


----------



## Saden (Nov 20, 2002)

wheter ive got to wait or not, itll be nice to know i have it when i need it...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

for 20 bux, it can't hurt


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

Yeah no prob but E-mail me at [email protected]
I will hook you up


----------

